
Why are companies like Rolls-Royce and Rolex popular but no advertise? - jkuria
https://capitalandgrowth.org/questions/413/why-are-companies-like-maserati-rolex-and-hermes-r.html
======
hindsightbias
A quick google search shows Rolex is the top advertiser in its market

[https://www.watchtime.com/wristwatch-industry-
news/industry/...](https://www.watchtime.com/wristwatch-industry-
news/industry/what-watches-spent-the-most-on-advertising-in-2014/)

Perhaps you should read the magazines/papers rich people read.

------
simonblack
These companies DO advertise, and have done for many decades (in my personal
memory - which only goes back to about 1950).

It's very likely that the places they advertise are not places where YOU would
see them. Like the Mercedes-Benz Magazine which is sent directly to Mercedes-
Benz owners, or the in-flight magazine for flyers in first/business class of
international airlines.

(The target market is very unlikely to be amongst the shoppers who buy at
K-Mart, for instance.)

------
ksaj
Rolex advertises through just about everything connected to golf. Watch a
game. You'll see them.

------
spitfire
I see Rolex and Tudor ads everywhere. Magazines (Economist, Monocle, etc),
sport(F1, St Moritz), airports, etc.

Similar, but not nearly as pronounced is Rolls-Royce.

It's just that these companies only advertise where their buyers are.

------
PhilWright
If you watched Wimbledon then you would see that ever scoreboard has Rolex
advertising on them.

------
pmdulaney
I believe Rolex advertises in magazines...

